# Terrified.



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

(Possible trigger.)

I have had this constant headache for about 5 years, it never goes away. Sometimes it gets worse to the way I feel my head is burning from inside. I went to a doctor few months ago and told him about the headache along with other symptoms I have. He said I have sinusitis and gave me few medicines. I have been taking them since then but they aren't making my headache any better. I wonder if he paid attention well to the headache symptom, I'm worried that he only focused on the other symptoms I mentioned.

This headache is making my depression and inability to concentrate much worse. I can't take it anymore. I'm scared: What if I have cancer, brain damage or I will turn blind? Turning blind is my worst fear and thinking about this is making me freak out.

Any comments will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

If it were cancer, an MRI would likely show a brain lesion.

You've had it for 5 years, though, so the most likely explanation is that the headache is psychosomatic.


----------



## ThisDisorder (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey,

I've had migraines my whole life. Not EVERY day, but pretty close to it. Painful to the point where it would induce vomiting. I recently saw my doctor and told him I was concerned and that I may have sinusitus.

Got an MRI, with and without contrast, and they said no sinusitus but that I have an arachnoid cyst, but that it wasn't causing any of the issues. I will probably get an MRI again soon to see if it has grown or not, but I feel like it may be the cause. Maybe get an MRI. I will get a second opinion on whether or not it needs to be removed.

Also, what are your eating habits? After eating healthy my headaches subsided quite a bit so that may have an effect too. Remember, your brain uses about 20-30% of the calories you consume per day. Make em healthy ones


----------

